# any reports on wolf run



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

i'm gonna start fishing wolf run instead of seneca and was wondering if anyone had reports on the night bite there


----------



## Bill-H (Apr 13, 2008)

i fishing wolf run all the time but not at night there is some good places i live at norwich maybe we could get together sometime and do some fish i have a bass tracker 175 PT that is great for the small lakes. my e-mail is dukejr1944 @ yahoo.net


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

The only fishing I ever done there at night was for Channels. Used to catch a lot just up the bank from the ramp. You have to fish it pretty early,there are some major weedbed that form there once it warms up.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

Bill-H said:


> i fishing wolf run all the time but not at night there is some good places i live at norwich maybe we could get together sometime and do some fish i have a bass tracker 175 PT that is great for the small lakes. my e-mail is dukejr1944 @ yahoo.net


yea....we will have to do that sometime....i never been to wolf run on a boat but i bet we can slay some fish there my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

Tiny Tim said:


> The only fishing I ever done there at night was for Channels. Used to catch a lot just up the bank from the ramp. You have to fish it pretty early,there are some major weedbed that form there once it warms up.


i was there yesterday from about 7pm to 11pm and only caught a few nice crappies no cats or bass....but i will be back there for sure


----------



## Bill-H (Apr 13, 2008)

Let me know your schedule - when you work, etc. I am retired. How do you feel about going fishing with an old man????????????? My stepson sometimes goes along. He is 27, probably more to your liking. But - I'M THE ONE WITH THE BOAT! Let me hear back from you. [email protected], 740-844-0344.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

hahaha....i have no problam fishing with a old man,you might be able to show me a few tricks....i'm only 31 but most of my friends are older


----------



## Bill-H (Apr 13, 2008)

give me a call sometime we can get together and do some fishing at wolf run or salt fork does matter to me.


----------



## OhioRiverRat (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi guys,
Live in Marietta, I am also going to start fishing Wolf Run. Gas costs make Senecca a little less appealing. Drop me a line if you are going to have a get together. Have my own boat. Son also fishes with me when school allows. Could have a good time and catch some fish. Just drop me a line here or email me at [email protected] .


----------



## nitro1 (May 12, 2008)

would love to go bass fishing at Wolf Run. Please e-mail me about a trip @ [email protected]


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

i never bass fished there but i have seen a few nice bass come out of there at the launch i also have seen alot of nice ones just swimming close to shore while tring to get bait fish


----------



## Bill-H (Apr 13, 2008)

i have fished there about five years and i have caught some bass that would go 3to 4 lbs. and some nice catfish also. i love to get together sometime.


----------



## Bill-H (Apr 13, 2008)

you say the time and day that we can get together and i will stop and pick up flattiesinohio and meet the rest at wolf run. just let me know if you want to soon.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

that sounds good to me....thanks bill i havent been out of the house to a lake or anything in over week and the kids are driving me insane....lol


----------



## Bill-H (Apr 13, 2008)

just give me a call and let me know when you you can go we can get together and do some fishing i get tried of fishing by myself. my phone number is 844-0344 call me anytime.


----------

